# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Πιεστικό μηχάνημα υδροδότησης

## DimMani

Καλή Χρονιά με λίγη καθυστέρηση . Τον 6/18, άλλαξα την παραδοσιακή «καμπάνα» στο πιεστικό μηχάνημα υδροδότησης στο σπίτι μου , με AutomaticPumpControl PC 13A . Αγνώστου πατρός και ασφαλώς made in China . Προ 2μήνου , επειδή δεν έδινε πίεση , πάταγα το (ζωγραφισμένο) κόκκινο κουμπάκι και το πρόβλημα διορθωνότανε . Όχι πλέον . Σήμερα πατάω το κουμπί , ανεβάζει 4,5 bars , σταματάει και σε λιγότερο από 2 λεπτά έχει κατέβει στα 1,7 όπου και σταθεροποιείται  . Έχω τσεκάρει με όλες τις βρύσες κλειστές και χωρίς καμία εμφανή διαρροή σε όλο το υδραυλικό σύστημα .Φταίει το μηχανάκι ; Έχω κρυφή διαρροή ; Αν είχα διαρροή θα συνεχιζότανε η πτώση . Σωστά ; Όταν ανοίγω βρύση ενεργοποιείται στο 1bar, φθάνει 4,5 και ακολουθεί την ίδια πτωτική πορεία . Υποθέτω ότι για κάποιον λόγο δεν κρατάει την πίεση . Ερώτηση  : (1) Υπάρχει δυνατότητα ρύθμισης ; Όμως δεν βλέπω κανένα κουμπί . (2) Πάει για πέταμα ; Αν ναι , ποια μάρκα συστήνετε ; Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## vasilllis

για την πτώση πίεσης πιθανών οφείλεται το αντίστροφο. τα λοιπα χωρίς πληροφορίες δεν βγαίνει άκρη

----------


## DimMani

> για την πτώση πίεσης πιθανών οφείλεται το αντίστροφο. τα λοιπα χωρίς πληροφορίες δεν βγαίνει άκρη


 "Οφείλεται το αντίστροφο" τι εννοείτε ; Τι πληροφορίες χρειάζονται ; Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## mikemtb73

> το αντίστροφο" .


Βαλβίδα Αντεπιστροφής



Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

vasilllis (13-01-20)

----------


## DimMani

Οι ακόλουθες δύο φωτογραφίες είναι από τις σωληνώσεις του πιεστικού μου . Είναι Βαλβίδες Αντεπιστροφής ; Πως ελέγχω αν λειτουργούν , ή αν θέλουν αλλαγή ; Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## vasilllis

> Βαλβίδα Αντεπιστροφής
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


ευχαριστώ για την διορθωση


> Οι ακόλουθες δύο φωτογραφίες είναι από τις σωληνώσεις του πιεστικού μου . Είναι Βαλβίδες Αντεπιστροφής ; Πως ελέγχω αν λειτουργούν , ή αν θέλουν αλλαγή ; Ευχαριστώ .


κλείσε την παροχή του πιεστικού που πάει από δεξαμενή προς αυτό μόλις σταματήσει να λειτουργεί.λογικα η πίεση δεν θα πέσει "σχεδόν"καθόλου.
(σχεδόν=εξαρτάται από την απόσταση που βρίσκεται η Βάνα αυτή από το πιεστικό)

----------


## DimMani

Σε κάθε φωτογραφία υπάρχει και μία βαλβίδα αντεπιστροφής . Σωστά ; Στην 1η (με την πορτοκαλί λεκάνη) το νερό έρχεται από το  δίκτυο και διασταυρώνεται στο «Τ» . Ευθεία πηγαίνει στην δεξαμενή και από την  βαλβίδα αντεπιστροφής στο πιεστικό . Στην 2η εισέρχεται στο πιεστικό (πράσινο) το νερό που έρχεται από την δεξαμενή . Αν κλείσω την παροχή της δεξαμενής , το νερό του δικτύου θα συνεχίζει να εισέρχεται , από την  1η βαλβίδα αντεπιστροφής , στο πιεστικό . Σωστά ; Οπότε θα υπάρχει , όπως υπάρχει από κατασκευής , «σύγκρουση» των πιέσεων . Για να φθάσω τον διακόπτη της δεξαμενής και να κλείσω την παροχή , πρέπει να αδειάσω την αποθήκη , που είναι μια μικρή μετακόμιση . Αν πρέπει θα το κάνω , μήπως όσα λέω παραπάνω μας οδηγούν σε άλλη διαδικασία ; Η παροχή/σωλήνα δεξαμενή- πιεστικό είναι περισσότερα από 15μ. Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## vasilllis

δεν καταλαβαίνω πως έχει γίνει εγκατάσταση.απο το ταφ πάει δεξαμενή και πιεστικό;κάποιο σχέδιο θα βοηθούσε.
από ότι κατάλαβα τα δουλεύεις παραλληλα-δικτυο και πιεστικο-

----------


## DimMani

> δεν καταλαβαίνω πως έχει γίνει εγκατάσταση.απο το ταφ πάει δεξαμενή και πιεστικό;κάποιο σχέδιο θα βοηθούσε.
> από ότι κατάλαβα τα δουλεύεις παραλληλα-δικτυο και πιεστικο-


Επανέρχομαι με σκαρίφημα .

----------


## DimMani

Ελπίζω οι φωτογραφίες με τις σημειώσεις να είναι κατατοπιστικές .

----------


## maik65

Καλησπερα. Βαλε αερα στο δοχειο σου και ελυσες το προβλημα)))

----------


## vasilllis

στην δεύτερη φωτό αυτό που έχεις κυκλώσει αν χάνει θα επιστρέφει νερό στην δεξαμενή.

----------

